# Wii



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

WoW!!!

All I can say, The in Laws got "us" one for Christmas:rockn:

Sooooo MUCH FUN.

Any game recomendations out here?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my wife wants wii fitness!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL, It's a workout. We had a blast last night. I didn't wanna quit!

Funniest is just watchin someone (signifigant other) slide across the floor


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha i bet!
My sister-in-law's kid got a Wii. I think he got bowling and Mario kart.
She said the bowling is fun and addictive.​


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

We got the Sports disc.

Baseball, Bowling, Boxing, Golf, Tennis, and I'm sure I'm forgetting something.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

He ended up with 5 games. unsure what they were.
If they making fishing, that would be a good one for sure!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

They do, and it's _almost_ first on my list!!!

Cabelas has a hunting game, Deer, Turkey, the works.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they are fun. I had to babysit my boss' kids the other night, its what I did after they went to bed! haha..


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

my mother in law has one...jw and i have played it more than she has! its fun!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris425 said:


> they are fun. I had to babysit my boss' kids the other night, its what I did after they went to bed! haha..


You were supposed to be inviting chix over, drinking their alcohol and eating leftovers outta the fridge! What kinda baby-sitter are you!?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> You were supposed to be inviting chix over, drinking their alcohol and eating leftovers outta the fridge! What kinda baby-sitter are you!?


haha... I dont think they had any alcohol, I dont know any chix to invite to my OWN place... and... Well I did eat the food. 1 for 3... not a real good record for babysitting is it...... haha


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

What chik would want to hang out with a 30 year old babysitter anyway..... hahaha:joke:


Why does that sound like a Adam Sandler (sp?) movie?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey I'm only 27!!!!  And besides I was just doing it as a favor.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Unless your a "Chester" and babysitting is your way of getting a girlfriend......:bad:hahaha :joke:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HaHa! Thats not right...


----------



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

i got a wii for christmas also.. i like it but i wanna trade it for some 29.5 laws or some silverbacks...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Now that's a good trade! Wonder if you'll have any takers...
I'd rahter have the 29.5 laws that a Wii myself too


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

I had a wii with cabelas and fishin. They were both pretty fun the fishin was pretty hard which made it more addictive, and cabelas well I couldn't stop playin it till I finished it. I would recommend both games. Not sure which fishin game it was though.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

tennis is fun.

i still prefer COD [email protected] on my xbox 360. :rockn:


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah I have the PS3 now


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

NHL2K9 Hockey and Blazing Angels (WWII fighter jets) are good.

On a side note, my 75-year-old mom tried it, loved it so much that she bought one last week. She's been using it twice a day since. Great therapy for the new hip and knee. It's a hoot to watch her do the hoola hoop. Gotta Love it!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

got my hands on my sis's wii fit the other night after a few wobbly pops, coulda been a blast, till I found out the thing has a weight restriction LOL. Great way too tick off a drunk fat guy, tell him he's too fat too loose weight. The other games are pretty sweet, would definatly recommend the fishing and cabella's hunting


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I just bought the Tiger Woods PGA Tour 10. I'm still learning... Putting is HARD!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i definitely need wii fit 
my wife wants it badly though she doesnt need it!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

We need a MIMB fitness program Phrebsd maybe then I could get my fat arse in to shape!

We enjoy our wii, well I don't so much any more now that I can't beat my wife or oldest daughter in guitar hero...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^LOL never played that.

My wife wanted the Wii Fit............until I bought it.........she might have played it twice!!! Lazy arse!!! lol j/k (kinda!) lol


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine did the same thing w/ the wii fit I got tired of tripping over the little pad deal and through it in the closet. I don't think she's noticed it missing from the game room. It was gonna be the best thing since sliced bread before we got it.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ YEP!! same here! LMAO


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Same thing here...Wife used it three times then it was forgotten


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone thrown a 300 on the Wii sports bowling? I threw 8 strikes, then spared the 9th frame, and struck out on the 10th.... Grrrr, so close.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I think my best is like 240 something... No where near perfect game!


----------

